# Need Help ! Cory problem



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi... I just noticed today that one of my Cory's I have had for over 2 months now has a red streak at the back and puffy bottom, its actually really really swollen! What medication would I need and is this contagious!? and do I need to medicate my whole tank??!! Water parameter
Ammonia-0
Nitrite-0
Nitrate-10








in quarantine tank


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

What kind of substrate do you have in your tank? It kind of looks rough. Could it have something to do with that?


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Its aragonite... the person I have got them from says he had pleco's in it with no problem and its the same stuff that Saltwater Goby's shift through. I've also have had 5 other cory's in there and they have had no issues. Currently I have about 24 Cory's in that stuff, Ill keep a close eye on all of them.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Eric: That person and the previous owner has it for a long time with Cichlid sifting and breeding. Also used the same substrate for sand sifter as well in my SW.

I don't think that would be cause of the infection


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hi Eric: That person and the previous owner has it for a long time with Cichlid sifting and breeding. Also used the same substrate for sand sifter as well in my SW.
> 
> I don't think that would be cause of the infection


Hey Gordon,
Yeah the aragonite is keeping the ph solid! Even a few of my festivum cichlids chew it up and spit it out! Think they love it!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

check your GH levels. When you see red through the fish like that, there is high likelihood it's an osmoregulation issue....so looking into GH.


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Funny thing is when I got my water checked on the weekend the gh was low! Didn't know I would see a impact this fast! Going to grab something for the gh tommorrow! So no meds?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Jobber604 might have a point with the gh, perhaps you can add some Equilibrium. But if the fish starts to act sick or develop fin rot, then I would suspect some kind of infection. How is your fish behaving?

I once rescued a very sick cory (it seemed to have several problems) and treated it in a separate tank with several different medications (in succession). It recovered, though its tail fin never grew back. I think that these fish can be hardy. I might have some meds that I could lend you, if your fish gets sicker. Drop me a PM.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

hillmar, if you need some GH - replenish, i can spare some for you. only need a bit to boost up the GH. corydoras are super sensitive to water. the live in mineral rich water and they don't have scales..they have armour plating 

good luck with your little fella. hope he pulls through. he looks strong. if he can pull through this small issue, he'll be healthy as a bull. 

however, having said that. if the lil one doesn't survive. observe if there is like a "blood vessel" breaking. that means there was some osmoregulation issue that caused the death which supports the GH theorem.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope this guy will get better soon. I have same cories and they are such cuties, I love them a lot!
I use Equilibrium (thanks, Morainy!) and I hope they are feeling well in that water.


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

The little guy didn't make it.... He was pronounced dead at 6am in the morning today. I had very little time to react from yesterday till this morning, was all the time I had. When I scooped him up, the white fluffy stuff came apart in his rear. Checked all my other fishes and Cory's today and everybody looks healthy but I'll keep a close eye on everybody during this week. I have a water change coming up this sunday so I'm going to pick up some GH booster to take it up a notch! So should I get seachem equilibrium or replenish and how much should I put in( what levels am I shooting for?) I usually do a 10 gallon water change a week in my 55 gallon. Thanks everybody for the advice.
Readings as of tonight-
Ammonia- 0 ppm
Nitrite- 0 ppm
Nitrate- 20ppm
PH - 7.5
KH - 40ppm
GH - 30ppm


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

sorry to hear about the lil one. maybe just an isolated death. 
for GH. you could use epsom salt as well. remember that you're not limited to just the seachem equilibrium or replenish. if you have planted, equilibrium may suit your tank better as it provides potassium. a bottle of each of these guys a long way.

you want to attain Recommended hardness range: 5 - 15 dH for community fish.

EACH HOBBYIST HAS THEIR OWN PARAMETERS AND STYLE/BALANCE. JUST MAKE SURE YOU FIND THE RIGHT BALANCE FOR YOUR TANK.

here's some more info for you for the time being. good luck.

for replenish, DIRECTIONS: Add 5 mL (1 capful) Replenish™ to 40 L (10 US Gallons) to raise GH by 1 meq/L (2.8 dGH). Recommended restoration level into DI or RO water is 1-2 meq/L which is 5 mL per each 20-40 L (5-10 US gallons).

for equilibrium: Directions

To raise mineral content/general hardness (GH) by 1 meq/L (3 dH), add 16 g (1 tablespoon) for every 80 L (20 gallons*) when setting up an aquarium or when making water changes (add to new water). Equilibrium™ can be added straight, although for optimum solubility we recommend mixing with ~ 1 L (1 qt.) of water (the resulting mixture will have a white opaque appearance). When this mixture is added to the aquarium it will impart a slight haze that should clear within 15-30 minutes. HINTS: Do not use Equilibrium™ when replacing evaporated water. This dose is based on DI or RO water; for other water, measure hardness (GH) first, then add according to need. Plant preferences vary, but a general guide is about 1-2 meq/L (3-6 dH) or match the existing or target carbonate hardness (KH), which, ideally, is also about 1-2 meq/L (3-6 dKH).
Seachem. Equilibrium


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the read up on replenish... I have about 23 cory cats in the tank atm! Are these products safe for them since they cant have anything to do with salt?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wish i had more cory cats. they'll be ok with the type of "salt" you're putting into the tank. this type of salt contain the minerals

you can get a better understanding of all this osmoregulation GH stuff. the water needs to have minerals in it for fish absorb. i'm not going into the biological aspects. you can check the detail stuff  but here's the lowdown.

*Osmotic Stress and Shock

Occurs when fish are kept in water with inadequate mineral levels (too high or too low). Osmotic stress affects more seriously fish whose natural habitat is rich in minerals and who are kept in an aquarium with a low mineral level, as osmotic gradients (difference) between the internal fluids of the fish and its surrounding environment (water) increase. Such fish have a less effective osmoregulation than those who are physiologically adapted to water with a low mineral level. That is why they are not able to cope with overloading of osmoregulation. Osmotic shock can be a result of a breakdown in osmoregulation due to inappropriate chemical composition of the water. It can also be caused by increased permeability of the skin resulting from a disease or trauma. Osmoregulation enables fish to maintain the proper balance of salt and water in the body, which is necessary to create optimal conditions for various physiological and biochemical processes. In all fish species osmoregulation developed in a way that enabled them to maintain the proper balance of salt and water in the water with chemical composition found in their natural habitat. If osmoregulation is disturbed due to adverse conditions (osmotic stress) or a sudden change in the chemical composition of water (osmotic shock), fish might not be able to physiologically cope wih it.
Chronic osmotic stress can eventually result in fish's death and osmotic shock can cause death very quickly. *

equilibirum --> Equilibrium™ contains only calcium, magnesium, and potassium salts, which aid in fish metabolism, but are also highly beneficial to plant growth

replenish -->Replenish™ restores General Hardness (GH) using a balanced blend of both "soft" (sodium, potassium) and "hard" (calcium, magnesium) salts. Restoration of mineral content is essential since a complete lack of minerals will result in osmotic stress in those species whose osmoregulation systems are adapted to a mineralized environment. Severe osmotic stress can result in osmotic shock which will lead to rapid death.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Hillmar. I had a similar outbreak in my big tank. I lost at least 20 bristlenose plecos. Only bristlenose plecos though and nothing else so far. I now have 2 191 that are affected also. My other plecos are ok though I think.
I talked to Ibenu and also did google search and figure this is hemorrhagic septicemia.
My cories (8 total) are unaffected,as well as all my small cichlids.
I am treating with tetracycline and added salt at 1 teaspoon for 10 gallons. I know it may be hard on the cories but they have survived salt treatment for ich before so I am not too worried.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

hillmar said:


> Thanks for the read up on replenish... I have about 23 cory cats in the tank atm! Are these products safe for them since they cant have anything to do with salt?


I've always have had salt in my tanks and my corys are fine (mind you its not like sea water salty)

a little bit should be fine.. there are usually ratios one can go by


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost the cory. Hope nobody else have it. Good luck!


----------

